# How do you remove shifter boot?



## littletruck (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey all,

I have a leak at the top of my transmission where the shifter is and I am trying to take off the boot so I can get a better look. It seems that there is a plate around the boot that is held down somehow? I looked under the truck and it looks like plastic clips, but were not able to move any of them. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## littletruck (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry, I have a 97 2wd regular cab truck. That might be important! lol


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The shifter boot inside the cab has a metal base that is screwed down to the floorpan. The proper way to remove it would be to remove the carpeting, or at least pick it up enough to access the screws, which would require removing the seats and other items; a huge PITA! Most will get a razor blade and make a few slits in the carpet, just enough to access the screws and be able to remove the shift boot. The typical leak is the boot that is at the base of the shifter, which tend to split and leak oil. Your shifter is likely a two piece type, meaning the top part of the shifter is designed to screw off of the bottom part of the shifter. Unfortunately, many times the rubber inside of the uppder shift bonds to the lower shifter and makes it very difficult to remove it. It used to be that in some case you would need to order a new shifter to replace the leaking boot as you needed to seperate the shifters to get the boot on. I was told the new type boots can be stretched over the ball on the bottom of the shifter, which would make it a lot easier.


----------



## littletruck (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Strange setup to remove the boot, but thanks for the tip. Thanks also for the idea of what the leak probably is. I will look at it and hope for the best.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

You can remove it without removing all the carpeting......


----------

